# New Cannondale chain rings



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

I need to replace the MKIV 53/39 chainrings on my Hollowgram SRM.

LBS is saying that FSA makes the rings but the MKIV look more like Stronglight to me. Are the MKV different?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Just received my new Si compact crank and the rings had mark V version and it's made by Cannondale.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I had a set of the Stronglight that were made for Zipp (300 Cranksets). They are not machined like the Cannondale chainrings. I honestly don't know who makes the rings for Cannondale, but the MKIV or V are heavily machined (weight improvement I guess). 

The only rings that I have seen that agressively machined are the TA Hegoas/Horus. However I have a set of these and the machining doesn't match that of the Cannondale rings. Wouldn't be suprised if they are made by FSA specially for Cannondale. Maybe our colleague StarNut could shed some light into this.

CHL


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

zamboni said:


> Just received my new Si compact crank and the rings had mark V version and it's made by Cannondale.


Are they CNC relieved and/or could you share a pic? thx!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The crank set is at the LBS and I would need to take some pic by tomorrow, BTW I don't know how to post on the website but you could send me a PM then I can forward the pics. I loved the 50/34 set up on the Si and funny how the new crank did not have the red SL logo on the crank arms, perhaps just the compact version ?


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Ahh, don't make a special trip - I'll see if I can't locate a pic of the MKV rings elsewhere.

btw, to put a pic on the forum, host it on a site like imageshack.us, copy the link, then insert into your post using the Insert Image button.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

the Mark IV and V are made by Salsa. Well, at least they are made on the same machines Salsa stuff is. The Cannondale engineers wrote the cad program and gave it to the manufacturer.

There is not way FSA made the Mark series rings...................they actually work :lol: By the way............I have a set of brand new rings Mark V rings sitting on my desk; 53/39.

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

What is the difference on M4 vs M5 ?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

the V's are a little lighter and have some more pins and ramps and shift a little better. nothing much. They do shift _really_ well. I'd say they are a close second to shimano and anything is better than FSA.

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Just currious if how the Campy Record ring compare to Cannondale Si rings.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Unless you've got a Campy crank, it's a moot point: Campy rings use a 135 BCD while Cannondale (and everyone else) uses 130 for road cranks.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

MaestroXC,

I talked to my mechanic and he confirm as long as you are running 50/34 set up the standard should be the same among MFG, can't recall whether 130mm or 110mm for the compact version.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

He probably means 110, since that is the compact spider you'd need to run a 34 small ring. 

Unfortunately he is incorrect, as Campy rings, even in a nominal 110 BCD, have 1 offset bolt hole (behind the crank arm itself) that is not 110. Works with naught but Campy cranks.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

MaestroXC said:


> He probably means 110, since that is the compact spider you'd need to run a 34 small ring.
> 
> Unfortunately he is incorrect, as Campy rings, even in a nominal 110 BCD, have 1 offset bolt hole (behind the crank arm itself) that is not 110. Works with naught but Campy cranks.



Sadly...........tis true.

Also, whit the MIV and V rings you have to use the cannondale chainring bolt for their "no nuts" system. Which is pretty cool setup actually.

I find that campy, in general, does not shift near as crisp as Sram or DA (yes I put on my flame proof suit). It's personal prefrence, I prefer not to use campy  

Satrnut


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

STARNUT said:


> ...does not shift near as crisp as Sram or DA (yes I put on my flame proof suit).


Ain't flamin' if it's true. 

sHiMaNo 4 lyfe, yo.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You mean the fishing company, LOL. I guess we have to stuck with Cannondale rings for now.


----------

